# Does anybody have a Black GSD with white markings?



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone's black GSD had any white markings on them when they were a pup? And if so, did they grow out or did they perhaps grow bigger?

If you have any pics that would also be great


----------



## Darc (Apr 10, 2012)

Could be Irish White Spotting gene. Seems perfectly normal, my friend has a black, big 50 kgs GSD with a white spot on her chest

They also tend to darken with age. Oh and there's cases of white pups born with black marking. Could also be the case vise-versa.


----------



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't really see it as being a bad thing, but I just hadn't really heard of it before I chose my puppy from the breeders!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Are you talking about this? Or are you talking about a solid black with touches of white?


----------



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

Nah moreso just a solid black with a white patch on their chest.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

One of Shadow's sisters had a small white mark on her chest, otherwise the entire litter were all pitch black. The breeder said it would probably change with age. Like you I liked it and thought it added character. Plus it might make her just a tad easier to spot in the dark. 
Not sure if it helps, but I have seen it, and yes, the litter was purebred.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Irish White Spoting Gene. This a great site that expains it very well.

White Patterns | Color Genetics


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah there is a guy that owns a drive through he has a bi-color and a black gsd and, the black one has a medium-large white patch on his chest and Im not sure but it may have gotten bigger the dog is 8-9 years old now. they are both full gsd I think ASL not sure though.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

White spots on the chest, and white toes, are not uncommon in GSDs. They can occur in any color, including solid blacks. Typically these will fade as the dog matures, though depending on how big they start out as they may not disappear entirely.

This form of white spotting that is common in GSDs is not the same as the Irish white spotting gene. Two completely different genes and modes of inheritance.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Minka and her sister have a white spot on the chest but no white anywhere else. Ok maybe a stray single hair here or there. I also think that some injuries to the skin seem to grow in with a few white hairs; I notice these nicks on her head/face.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado's a bicolour but he did have a small white patch on his chest for the first few weeks but it's faded back to black


----------



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

This has been really interesting thank you guys. I honestly hadn't seen any black GSD's with the white markings before I chose my pup. 

If anyone has any pictures of theirs please post them here for me!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Basha (the LC) has a small white patch on his chest. And my pup in the front had about 3 white hairs on his chest when he was that small.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Jetbootz - do you mind pming me where you are getting your pup from please?


----------



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

What great looking dogs! They look truly amazing, I'm sure you're really proud


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Tank has a ~2" diameter white spot on his chest, and when you look closely at the hair on his tail it is black/white (didn't notice till I was brushing it)...other than that, solid black all the way around.


----------



## MandyxoMae25 (Apr 21, 2013)

*White markings*

My Black German Shepherd Bella has a white spot on her chin and a white stripe under her black fur on her tail. Her mother was pure black and her father was pure white. She does have brown markings on her front feet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have two GSD w/ white markings. Check out Chevy and thunder on a thread two sisters from Baltimore. I cant get to my picture right now.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

JanaeUlva said:


> Minka and her sister have a white spot on the chest but no white anywhere else. Ok maybe a stray single hair here or there. I also think that some injuries to the skin seem to grow in with a few white hairs; I notice these nicks on her head/face.


Her sister also had a white-tipped tail at 8 weeks! I admit, I nearly had heart failure when I saw that! But it went away. The white on the chest is still there, a small blaze.


----------



## Shepherd Momma57 (Jul 3, 2021)

jetbootz said:


> What great looking dogs! They look truly amazing, I'm sure you're really proud


My bi-color girl has faint white patches on her cheeks. And under her tail near her rump. The pic was taken as she'd shed at start of summer. Chest and chin area has darkened back up as new coat filled in. Cheek white patches permanent. (?)







She will be 3 in November.


----------



## Shepherd Momma57 (Jul 3, 2021)

Also premature white muzzle and chin hairs. She's a rescue. Don't know her background other than she had a litter of pumps between 1-2 yrs. Skittish of storms. Great dog!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Completely normal....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Shepherd Momma57 i believe what the OP was after (2012 thread) are solid black gsd with white color patches - typically on the chest or toes. since your dog is a bi color, the patches on her face are actually washed out tan markings. they premature grey is from aging and would also be different than color patches present at birth.

here is an example (from google images):


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

mnm said:


> Completely normal....


It's that white spotting gene!


----------



## Shepherd Momma57 (Jul 3, 2021)

Fodder said:


> @Shepherd Momma57 i believe what the OP was after (2012 thread) are solid black gsd with white color patches - typically on the chest or toes. since your dog is a bi color, the patches on her face are actually washed out tan markings. they premature grey is from aging and would also be different than color patches present at birth.
> 
> here is an example (from google images):
> View attachment 578839


So she must have had a stressful early life to have tan face markings already white? When she sheds her throat has undercoat that is white too.


tim_s_adams said:


> It's that white spotting gene!


Thanks.


----------



## Shepherd Momma57 (Jul 3, 2021)

mnm said:


> Completely normal....


Thanks. I love her just as she is!! Perfect disposition, little nervous of storms but improving. Adopted four months ago. Whitish undercoat in places. I LOVE HER!!!!❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Shepherd Momma57 (Jul 3, 2021)

Shepherd Momma57 said:


> So she must have had a stressful early life to have tan face markings already white? 💔When she sheds her throat has undercoat that is white too.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

